# A couple questions after my first nut smoke



## rosencra38 (Apr 10, 2010)

Earlier in the week I smoked up my first try at peanuts.  Although the recipes I used  were good I just don't have any smoke flavor coming through in the peanuts.  A couple questions...

1.  I used raw spanish peanuts that I ordered online.  Should I have used just regular peanuts or mixed nuts from the store?

2.  The raw spanish peanuts were out of the shell but still had the skins on them.  Should I have taken the skins off?  It'd be one heck of a process I'd think.

3.  Should I have smoked them longer?  I smoked them at around 230 for 1 hr.

Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## violator (Apr 10, 2010)

I am wanting to try this out as well, so, with no experience I'm afraid all I can do is speculate.....but my GUESS is...one hour isn't quite enough.
But I'm sure one of these people will help you out with some great advice,....they always do.


----------



## rosencra38 (Apr 12, 2010)

Anybody???


----------



## greechneb (Apr 12, 2010)

What did you have the nuts sitting on?


----------



## rosencra38 (Apr 12, 2010)

Tin pans.  I'm thinking next time I'll try to find some type of wire mesh material to sit them in (what this might be, I have no idea)...


----------



## rosencra38 (Apr 12, 2010)

Maybe something like this, then flatten them out in the bottom a little.

http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/prod...1508006&RN=212


----------

